

Could Bondsy Become eBay For The Instagram Era? - ILIKEPONIES
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1672649/could-bondsy-become-ebay-for-the-instagram-era#1

======
minimaxir
The problem with "like X for Y" analogies for startups is that I have
literally no idea what business model the headline is implying.

